# Shitty sleep



## bomb_r2 (Jun 9, 2018)

I work 2pm til 2am . I walk home 2 miles everyday i eat shower pop 2 benadryl and 2 3mg melatonin.  I fall asleep around 430am . I wake up from 7am until 8 then again at 1030am . 

What else can I take or try to stay asleep? 

No drug or use of liquor 
Decent diet 31 



Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 9, 2018)

Not using tren only 200mg of test e weekly 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jun 9, 2018)

Stop the melatonin, i cant inmagine how you must feel, took melatonin once and slept early and woke up at sunrise like i didnt sleep an hour. It felt like i was running 120mg of tren. On tren and winny i run lunesta and clonidine. Using melatonin when you go to sleep at 430 is counterproductive, melatonin is a byproduct of serotonin, adjusts body clock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2018)

you need to sleep more, forget about taking shit to stay awake...


----------



## botamico (Jun 10, 2018)

Honestly,  I put on headphones and listen to meditation music. Do that and you'll sleep 8 solid hours. No need for pills or any other medications.


----------



## botamico (Jun 10, 2018)

Find some Buddhist music.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 10, 2018)

I've tried Celtic music,  binaurial beats . I don't take anything to stay awake. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jun 10, 2018)

Binaural beats make me feel like I'm seizuring out. Celtic music doesn't sound relaxing, but then again,  it depends on the person.  My brother loves classical music, but buddhist meditation music works for me.


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2018)

I use a fan or two all year round for 'white noise' ... couldn't sleep without it..


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I work 2pm til 2am . I walk home 2 miles everyday i eat shower pop 2 benadryl and 2 3mg melatonin.  I fall asleep around 430am . I wake up from 7am until 8 then again at 1030am .
> 
> What else can I take or try to stay asleep?
> 
> ...



https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/dream-n-grow/


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 10, 2018)

Since you're a midnight shift guy make sure your bedroom is completely dark.  Cover the windows, throw a towel at the base of the door to keep light from other parts of the house from getting in.  And keep your room cool.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 10, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Since you're a midnight shift guy make sure your bedroom is completely dark.  Cover the windows, throw a towel at the base of the door to keep light from other parts of the house from getting in.  And keep your room cool.


I have extremely large windows.  I use a fan and have the ac on.  I'm doing noon til 2am til Friday then 11am til 9pm Saturday  . Im adding more fruit to my diet and i bought some xannies to help me get to sleep  . I'd buy some green but I have a drug test coming up around the 1st week in july

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

Researching sleep hygiene is a good start. However, antihistamines increase the likely outcome of dementia. Doxylamine succinate is better than diphenhydramine(benadryl) though. If you look in the sleep aid area at your drug store, look for doxylamine succinate as the active ingredient. Also do a sleep study. Maybe you have sleep apnea. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 13, 2018)

when do you wake up? are you waking up right before work or early in the morning? I work random hours and sleep anywhere at anytime but when I'm exhausted and need slepp theres time I end up staring at the ceiling, thats just how it is sometimes


----------



## bling_crosby (Aug 15, 2018)

ambien.... about the only thing that works for me.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 1, 2018)

drop all meds.  google "zen music"  try cannabis  with valarian root tea or kava kava root . IMO


----------



## grdfreak (Dec 11, 2018)

Are you still taking test. Are you taking an ai? My guess is it's one of and/or 2 things. Either your estrogen is off and/or you've been completely stressed out for a while taxing your system. In return your body after constantly pumping cortisol (my understanding is) if it is having a tough time pumping cortisol to balance blood sugar and keep your body sleeping will revert to adrenaline in turn waking you up. This would happen to me. I took a little while and got all the stress off my and out of my body and I was able to sleep again. It may take a while. I stopped all stimulants and took B12, b5 and ashwagandha (which I love) If you're popping stuff to keep you awake youre further stressing your body out. Check into it.


----------



## grdfreak (Dec 11, 2018)

Diet also plays a factor. If you're eating a diet high in sugar this also places stress on your body. it could also be sleep apnea like said.


----------



## grdfreak (Dec 11, 2018)

Not to rule it out (and sorry for posting alot) but maybe its a a food allergy?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 13, 2018)

Xanax and Flexeril does the trick for me when I'm on Tren.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 5, 2019)

vinayskhanna said:


> In order to win a prize such as a meal or a discount at McDonald?s, you have to complete the customer satisfaction survey at https://www.McDVoice.com/


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2019)

TRY THIS for sleep.


----------

